# 24" J.C. Higgins Restomod



## TRM (Mar 15, 2018)

Just started this last week. I'm planning to finish it in time for the Get-A-Grip show next weekend in Cleveland TN.

Here's how it looked when I brought it home...


----------



## TRM (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's the bike getting an Oxalic Acid bath.


----------



## TRM (Mar 15, 2018)

After 24 hours in the bath, everything got washed off and coated in boiled linseed oil. Here it is as of yesterday partially reassembled about a week after I started.


----------



## TRM (Mar 15, 2018)

Little JC got some new shoes!


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 16, 2018)

I like that look!


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 16, 2018)

The patina is prefect! Very nice!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 16, 2018)

The tank came out great!


----------



## Scribble (Mar 16, 2018)

Got to love the OA bath treatment


----------



## TRM (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone!
I wanted to keep as much of the original parts as possible but the saddle needed some help. I decided to use what was there and cover the seat pan with leather. I even kept the original ratty cardboard cover underneath!


----------



## Boris (Mar 17, 2018)

I too have always had a problem remembering which way my ass crack is supposed to go on the seat. I've been using a Sharpie to draw my lines, but it wears off quickly. I like your more permanent solution.


----------



## TRM (Mar 17, 2018)

Boris said:


> I too have always had a problem remembering which way my ass crack is supposed to go on the seat. I've been using a Sharpie to draw my lines, but it wears off quickly. I like your more permanent solution.



There's always more than one solution to any problem, glad I could help.


----------



## TRM (Mar 18, 2018)

The original fender light was only half there and what was left was completely trashed (see the first post), so I substituted a horn to fill the space. It's no headlight but it looks like it could have been there all along! Not sure if it works yet, but it's staying either way.


----------



## TRM (Mar 19, 2018)

Decision time!

I finished everything yesterday and tried on a few sets of bars. My initial thoughts from the beginning was to keep the original bars but it turned out that they are bent to much to keep. I dug into my stash and found a couple of suitably sized bars that are not shaped like the original but are the right look for this little cruiser. One set is totally brown from rust (keeping with the ratty theme) and the other is worn but decent chrome that goes well with the new chrome wheels. Also just for fun I put a set of apes on it for a hot rod look. I've never been a fan of ape hangers but it does work well with this bike and also makes it ridable (barely) for a bigger kid like me!

I have my preference but I thought it would be good to get some outside opinions since I'll be offering this up for sale this coming Saturday at the Get-A-Grip show in Cleveland TN.

 What do you think?


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 19, 2018)

I like the browned bars best...fits well with the rest of the bike. Looks awesome.


----------



## alecburns (Mar 19, 2018)

ADVHOG said:


> I like the browned bars best...fits well with the rest of the bike. Looks awesome.




I second this. Someone who doesn't know what kind of handlebars this bike had originally would believe that it is original to the bike.


----------



## TRM (Mar 22, 2018)

All finished! The rusted cruiser bars won out in the end. I really like this little bike!


----------



## Kato (Mar 22, 2018)

Hit that bad boy with some boiled linseed oil 2-3 times wiping off after each time and it'll POP


----------



## TRM (Mar 22, 2018)

Kato said:


> Hit that bad boy with some boiled linseed oil 2-3 times wiping off after each time and it'll POP



 It has a coat on it. I don't want it to look too shiny or wet looking. 
Here's a before and after the boiled linseed oil:


----------



## Scribble (Mar 22, 2018)

TRM said:


> It has a coat on it. I don't want it to look too shiny or wet looking.
> Here's a before and after the boiled linseed oil:
> View attachment 775346




I always like the more matt finish when using the boiled linseed oil.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 25, 2018)

I've always leaned towards new but appropriate matching wheels on these older bikes.  It definitely encourages riding the bike more & if done right, doesn't detract from its' over-all look. Nice!


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 29, 2018)

This came out great. Really nice preservation & mods.


----------

